# Tail lights not working on Trailer



## Jsweber82 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey everyone. When I first bought my boat and trailer I noticed that the tail lights were not working. Both turn signals and brake lights work, just no tail lights. I asked the guy about it and he said they aren't supposed to have tail, it's just a brake/ turn signal.

A few weeks ago while driving to the lake before sunrise I was pulled over for having no tail lights. I told the cop what the guy I bought from told me. He let me go and didn't even tell me to fix the lights but I figured I would to prevent from being pulled over again.

I bought new lights and hooked them up to the original trailer wiring. Same thing, I have turn signals and brake but no tail lights. The wiring is self explanatory so I'm confident I have it wired correctly but have no clue what the problem is. Should I just get a new wiring harness for the trailer? Kinda stumped on this one.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 8, 2014)

Try hooking it up to another tow vehicle, if it still not working replace the wiring and see what happens.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 9, 2014)

Sounds like you have a broken wire in the original wiring. Get some new wiring or try to find the break in the wiring you have. A common location for the break is at the pigtail. There is a lot of flexing there.


----------

